# Chandeleur Islands 5/13 and 5/14



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Fished the Chandeleur Islands off the coast of Lousiana with Chandeleur Charters 5/13 and 5/14. This boat leaves the night before out of Biloxi Miss. You wake up at the islands and fish little Skiffs with 15HP motors. Great fishing both days! 10 of us went. I won $200 for the largest red and best overall. Having lived in LA all my life I expected small specs but all were 14 to 22 inches. We fished the beach for 2hrs and sharks were thick. I was not in the water 5min and a 6ft one swam between me and the shore. Later one about 7ft swam right at me then moved off about 5ft away. He then charged my stringer of fish and the surf fishing was over. Back to the Skiff and a perfectly good boat. On the beach there was no one but us for miles!

The backside (West) of the island has endless grass beds with the clearest water you have ever seen. I found the best pattern the last day. Look for the stained water. The water was so clear if affected the fishing. I lost about a 6lb spec on a silver spoon when he jumped right at the boat. That lost me another $100. Casting soft plastics caught the most fish.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

More pics ! The stringer is from one morning of fishing.

The last day one boat hooked a 40 inch red with about a 10 min fight. Only to be ruined by a 8ft shark. It grabbed the fish and this guy starts the motor. Goes over and starts hitting the shark with paddle. He pics up the landing net and scoops the head!

Great Trip!


----------

